# How do I move to a poor Asian Country, like Thailand, and make money there so I can have at least 5 prostitutes a week and afford luxurious housing?



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 7, 2022)

Moving there and living like a king among a bunch of petite Asian girls that all want to fuck you seems like a dream. How can I do this??


----------



## foofuufou (Apr 7, 2022)

Have a bachelors degree in SOMETHING, and just look for high paying jobs. If you're white you will be instantly hired especially if from a western university


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 7, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> Have a bachelors degree in SOMETHING, and just look for high paying jobs. If you're white you will be instantly hired especially if from a western university


Is a 2 year diploma from a community college for something like business good enough? Also would it be a good idea to look for jobs while on a trip over there, so they can see a white person in the flesh and be even more tempted to hire me


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

You do realize thailand is the most expensive country in Southeast Asia?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Apr 7, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You do realize thailand is the most expensive country in Southeast Asia?


Thai bitches are the baddest bitches in SEA tho


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 7, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Thai bitches are the baddest bitches in SEA tho


No they’re not they’re the ugliest tbh. Myanmar Laos Vietnam and maybe Cambodia all have better looking girls 

Actual 100% thai girls aren’t that good looking


----------



## Time Travel (Apr 7, 2022)

I'm also planning to move to Thailand. I wanna wagecuck in my own country until I have like 200k locked up in investments before I make the move tho. Then I'll just teach English there part time or something.


----------



## foofuufou (Apr 7, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Is a 2 year diploma from a community college for something like business good enough? Also would it be a good idea to look for jobs while on a trip over there, so they can see a white person in the flesh and be even more tempted to hire me


Not from what ive seen. Its 4 or nothing and 4 is only the bare minimum. The best bet to moneymaxx in an asian country is to go to china as an expat, they literally pay people to become teachers there for example. The only problem with going to china is mandarin is a very hard language, Chinese locals will assume you don't know and talk shit about you, the police are super violent, and the local people are superstitious especially in the villages. Try going to Hong Kong first. Don't go looking for jobs on one trip, they will pressure you hard into signing contracts and assume ur strong dumb white man with no curture.


----------



## foofuufou (Apr 7, 2022)

whiteissuperior said:


> Thai bitches are the baddest bitches in SEA tho


This is cap, vietnamese and burmese mog to the ice age, but the best is still tibetan and han Chinese imo


----------



## stephan (Apr 7, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Moving there and living like a king among a bunch of petite Asian girls that all want to fuck you seems like a dream. How can I do this??


I live in SEA and 90% of women here are fuck ugly. Also good luck avoiding diseases and lung cancer or shit like that because you're gonna see a fuckton of india-tier trash piles in the cities.

I don't know if all these are worth it just so you can coom everyday and live in a mansion in the middle of a slum where it's above 28°C all day even at midnight. I don't even ethnically belong here so I hate it so much here.


----------



## stephan (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh, to answer your question though, as long as you're white you can instantly get any english teaching jobs. They would literally hire a white russian with the bare minimum english skills over a black american with fluent english.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Scammer (Apr 7, 2022)

Imagine having to go for sea gooks 🤮


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Apr 8, 2022)

sea gooks are ugly af, han & yayoi people brutally mog gooks


----------



## bwrauycnee (Apr 8, 2022)

Work in an MNC in the west and try to get transferred to the SEA branch while keeping the same pay.


----------



## bwrauycnee (Apr 8, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You do realize thailand is the most expensive country in Southeast Asia?


It's Singapore. Thailand is dirt cheap in comparison


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 8, 2022)

be tall, fit wasp who has healthy curiosity about other cultures, don't be a shitskin deformed narrowheaded ethnic obvious sex pat, and then live indefinitely off the random noodlewhores you come across. when they get tired of you, go find another identical looking gook whore and rinse and repeat.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Apr 8, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Is a 2 year diploma from a community college for something like business good enough? Also would it be a good idea to look for jobs while on a trip over there, so they can see a white person in the flesh and be even more tempted to hire me


Nigga its obvious you're not going to live this kind of lifestyle with a thailand wage
You must have the income of a westerner in a SEA country 
Try remote working with an employer in your native country if thats possible


----------



## YoungJohnnyDepp (Apr 8, 2022)

You can't other wise everyone would be there and it would be just as hard as west. Yes they are probably more attractive irl. But sea maxing seems so easy only because its so isolated from the world so you need massive assets in West to go there


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 8, 2022)

bwrauycnee said:


> It's Singapore. Thailand is dirt cheap in comparison


Singapore isn’t sea


----------



## Deleted member 14894 (Apr 8, 2022)

You can fuck the hottest eastern european prostitutes 5 times a week in Germany

Prostitutes are extremly cheap here. Starting at 50 euros / 20 minutes


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 8, 2022)

0ved said:


> You can fuck the hottest eastern european prostitutes 5 times a week in Germany
> 
> Prostitutes are extremly cheap here. Starting at 50 euros / 20 minutes


that's not very much cheaper than the US or Canada, in Thailand $20 will get you a prostitute for a whole day and if you're not repulsive they'll spend time with you for free if you've already paid and they like you, 50 euros is like $70 in canada, 70 bucks for a quick suck n fuck and i likely won't have time to cum? no thanks


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 8, 2022)

0ved said:


> You can fuck the hottest eastern european prostitutes 5 times a week in Germany
> 
> Prostitutes are extremly cheap here. Starting at 50 euros / 20 minutes


plus german girls are fuckin ugly tbh


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (Apr 8, 2022)

already said it and I will repeat it again: 

the biggest incel trait is liking asian women


----------



## Deleted member 14894 (Apr 8, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> plus german girls are fuckin ugly tbh


All whores in germany are eastern european and hot af



bignosesmallchin said:


> that's not very much cheaper than the US or Canada, in Thailand $20 will get you a prostitute for a whole day and if you're not repulsive they'll spend time with you for free if you've already paid and they like you, 50 euros is like $70 in canada, 70 bucks for a quick suck n fuck and i likely won't have time to cum? no thanks


I don't see the point of traveling all over the world to some shithole just to fuck some asian girls


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 8, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> already said it and I will repeat it again:
> 
> the biggest incel trait is liking asian women


i like all women, just thailand is so easy to get laid


----------



## Detona (Apr 8, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> already said it and I will repeat it again:
> 
> the biggest incel trait is liking asian women




Cope. Proven by science that men who get with Asian women are considered more handsone than men wjo settled for non Asian.


----------



## Detona (Apr 8, 2022)

0ved said:


> All whores in germany are eastern european and hot af
> 
> 
> I don't see the point of traveling all over the world to some shithole just to fuck some asian girls




White woman cope. White women look like beasts.


----------



## Ozil (Apr 9, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> You do realize thailand is the most expensive country in Southeast Asia?


Singapore is tbh but I can see why you wouldnt group it in with the rest of SEA


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Apr 9, 2022)

0ved said:


> You can fuck the hottest eastern european prostitutes 5 times a week in Germany
> 
> Prostitutes are extremly cheap here. Starting at 50 euros / 20 minutes


What does the average prostitute there look like


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Apr 9, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> No they’re not they’re the ugliest tbh. Myanmar Laos Vietnam and maybe Cambodia all have better looking girls
> 
> Actual 100% thai girls aren’t that good looking


are you into the short brown asians?


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 9, 2022)

MoeZart said:


> are you into the short brown asians?


I don’t really care but walking around with a white skin Asian girl makes the locals angrier so I prefer that


----------



## CokoMleko (Apr 9, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Moving there and living like a king among a bunch of petite Asian girls that all want to fuck you seems like a dream. How can I do this??


You can just try to do some part-time jobs on black market, like being in some tv ads or something like that.


----------



## Deleted member 14894 (Apr 9, 2022)

STEVE GAMING said:


> What does the average prostitute there look like



We use this site here. Just find one you like and then you can meet her at her apartment





Ladies Berlin | Intim Modelle + Escort Sex | Ladies.de Erotik Kontakte


Sex-Club + Kauf Sex Treffen für Dich und mich ❤ Rotlicht-Modelle Berlin, Intim Massage, Escort, Huren, Puffs, Sex in Berlin - Ladies.de Erotik Markt Kontakte! (Non-AO)




www.ladies.de


----------



## Deleted member 17308 (Apr 9, 2022)

Become a ladyboy there, ladyboy max


----------



## stephan (Apr 9, 2022)

JFL at PSL users who see escorts lmao, these retards view the goal of life as cooming all day because they are pathetic retards roflmao.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 9, 2022)

stephan said:


> JFL at PSL users who see escorts lmao, these retards view the goal of life as cooming all day because they are pathetic retards roflmao.


call me a pathetic retard all you want, when you see me sitting top a throne in pattaya you'll think different


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 9, 2022)

stephan said:


> JFL at PSL users who see escorts lmao, these retards view the goal of life as cooming all day because they are pathetic retards roflmao.


muh goals in life. bluepilled nigger


----------



## jaw_is_law (Apr 9, 2022)

one thing to know is if you want to move their its very affordable for 500$ a month you can afford housing, food, transportation so all you gotta worry about is saving up a few thousand dollars and go there on vacation for 60 days 

I wouldnt wanna live there permanently because after a few months its going to get boring and your going to miss home so literally just save up 6,000$ and your set for 2 months


----------



## stephan (Apr 10, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> call me a pathetic retard all you want, when you see me sitting top a throne in pattaya you'll think different


I never understood why white people have this obsession with cooming in multiple flat moonfaced gooks in tropical countries and sunbathing in the beaches while listening to generic rap music made by niggers that goes like yadayadayadayadayada shake that ass on me yadayada.

White people's lives literally are like shutterstock images. If you're one of these people you unironically deserve to be incel/escortcel.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 10, 2022)

stephan said:


> I never understood why white people have this obsession with cooming in multiple flat moonfaced gooks in tropical countries and sunbathing in the beaches while listening to generic rap music made by niggers that goes like yadayadayadayadayada shake that ass on me yadayada.
> 
> White people's lives literally are like shutterstock images. If you're one of these people you unironically deserve to be incel/escortcel.


Yeah be mad cuz u know you'll never sit on the beach with a Pina colada in hand and 5 beautiful Thai ladies surrounding you begging for your love. Jealous little bitchhhhhh


----------



## Danish_Retard (Apr 10, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> beautiful Thai ladies


oxymoron


----------



## stephan (Apr 10, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Yeah be mad cuz u know you'll never sit on the beach with a Pina colada in hand and 5 beautiful Thai ladies surrounding you begging for your love. Jealous little bitchhhhhh


I really don't want to brag, so I won't.

Reading your posts and reply makes me want to pluck my eyeballs seeing the average male's intelligence and how generic they are. Your life is literally a generic vevo music video.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 10, 2022)

0ved said:


> You can fuck the hottest eastern european prostitutes 5 times a week in Germany
> 
> Prostitutes are extremly cheap here. Starting at 50 euros / 20 minutes


Only in big cities


----------



## Deleted member 14894 (Apr 10, 2022)

No man even in my small village with a population of 30.000 people are like 40-50 whores on ladies.de 


PubertyMaxxer said:


> Only in big cities


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Apr 10, 2022)

My Asian pussy loving brother, I will join you in SEA soon.... Vietnam for me. Waiting for Korea to open up to nonvaxxedcels.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (Apr 10, 2022)

all this talk of stealing women from the poor thaicels

is anyone ever gonna think of the thai men??? 😢😢


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Apr 10, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> all this talk of stealing women from the poor thaicels
> 
> is anyone ever gonna think of the thai men??? 😢😢


thai men are simply there to reproduce and then watch their gook whore of a daughter get fucked by western men for pennies


----------

